# Comment mettre un podcast en "non lu"



## The_ferret (11 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
voila j'ai mon ipod nano 7g qui est resté en lecture du coup tout mes podcasts sont considéré comme lu..
pourriez vous me dire comment faire pour qu'ils soient a nouveau considéré comme non lu svp.
Merci


----------



## Link1993 (11 Novembre 2012)

Pas possible sur les ipods classique (type classic ou nano, sauf peut-être me dernier, je ne sais pas)Sur les Touch, depuis l'application podcast, va sur le podcast voilà, puis click sur son nom, va tout en bas, et choisi "marquer tout non lu"
Puis, pour en marquer juste un lu ensuite, il faut clicker dans la liste sur la flèche bleu a droite de l'épisode  voulu, puis choisir "marquer comme lu"


Sinon, il est possible de le faire aussi sur itunes, en faisant un click droit sur l'épisode sélectionné, puis de choisir "marquer comme non lu"


Voila, j'espère t'avoir aider un peu ! &#55357;&#56842;


----------

